

Cloud Security Best Practices for Amazon Web Services (AWS) - myover
http://www.praetorian.com/blog/cloud-security-best-practices-amazon-web-services-aws

======
myover
Yes, security issues often arise as a result of misconfigured cloud instances.
The question is... are you following best practices in the cloud?

